# M1-DA nightmare courtesy of Infocus



## Rambo4

Hi guys, just looking for a little input on what to do in my home theater situation, regarding one of my video inputs on my IN76. I have this digital input that reads (M1-DA/DVI) Connector next to my HDMI port on the projector. 

After reading online that "M1" processes the same signal as HDMI and DVI I went ahead and purchased 25 foot high quality cable that was HDMI at one end to my PS3 and DVI at the other, Upon trying to hook up the wire, the (M1-DA/DVI) connection should have just read M1-DA as DVI will not fit. So back I go online to find an adapter, which is made for this purpose, and finally got it in the mail last night. I went to hook it up to the projector, set the input correctly, turned on the PS3 and no signal... nothing. I unhook it from the PS3, and try it on my upconverting DVD player, still no picture. I then go to my HD Satellite HDMI port, nothing again... It makes no sense. I tested the dvi - hdmi wire and it works fine, but as soon as I add on the M1 to DVI adapter, I lose all signal.

What am I doing wrong...? Help. raying:


----------



## Anthony

My first two thoughts are wire length and copy protection. HDMI has been known to be tricky with longer wire lengths -- sometimes it does not sync. Also, adapters can sometimes screw up the copy protection or sync signal, also causing no picture lock.

I would try a shorter cable (move everything to test this) if possible.

Maybe someone with an InFocus can chime in if they had (and solved) this problem.


----------



## Rambo4

Thanks Anthony, I'll try that test and see how it goes. I also read online that the order you boot up your equipment can effect it as well, ie. projector first, etc. But I will continue my search and hope someone has solved this problem as well.


----------



## Guest

Rambo4 said:


> Hi guys, just looking for a little input on what to do in my home theater situation, regarding one of my video inputs on my IN76. I have this digital input that reads (M1-DA/DVI) Connector next to my HDMI port on the projector.
> 
> . raying:


That M-1 connection is not an hdcp compliant connection and that is why you are having that problem :hissyfit: , That input is for pc's that have a dvi out for monitors that have a dvi input.:reading:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/InFocus_Home-Play_Big_IN76.htm


----------



## Rambo4

I am afraid this may be true seeing that the adapter also had a USB attachment as well. After talking to Infocus support tonight, they said I should use a plain HDMI cable and then an HDMI to M1 adapter... I should have just bit the bullet and bought an HDMI switcher... Live and learn.


----------



## Guest

I am glad to help with anything further in the future.:nerd:


----------



## Guest

I have an In-Focus SP4805 Home Projector. What you have to get is a specific cable. If you look for a DVI to MI-DA cable (In Focus has them) that will work fine. I went through the same thing you did and mine didn't work either. BUT when I finally found and used the right cable it worked great..However it is worth noting that the difference in the quality of the picture was minimal at best. In fact of the 5 people in our living room when I did the comparison testing Only My Son and I saw any difference. I was using the 3 RCA Chord (Component) Connection method prior to the DVI Cable. The cable cost $50.00 but I didn't see $50.00 worth of difference. IMHO, save your money, take back what you got for a refund and stick with the 3 RCA Component Connection. I use Monster Cables for the best picture quality, They cost a little less to about the same as the DVI MI-DA Cable and I am picky about picture quality. It's not in the cable but the projector itself. It has limited video quality capability. If you want as close to HD TV as you can get, like in the new Plazma, LCD, DLP TV's..You need to get a newer projector that has a 3000:1 or better contrast ratio. My best friend has a newer one in his home I think a IN74, It was awsome, a little better than the 4805. Then again I would like to see them in a side by side comparison. His home theatre was really designed after mine so they're very similar. In fact the only difference is the projector. He just got his and I've had mine for about 5 years. We have the same HT Amp, Speakers (Onkyo / Polk Audio). The gray scaling on his is better. less ghosting with hi-speed video imaging like NASCAR Trackside Cameras. On a 1 to 10 scale if his was a 10 ours comes in at a solid 8 to 8.5...BE HAPPY.
His projector alone cost nearly $1500.00. I got the projector, screen, and all the cables for under a grand including the cables for the HT Amp and speakers. In fact the whole nine yards my home theatre including the 7.1 Onkyo Amp, Harmon Kardon DVD/R, Polk Audio Flush Mounting Ceiling/Wall Speakers, 15" Subwoofer, all of the cabling was under $2000.00 and as a musician, sound quality is a must. This thing Rocks. :teeth::hsd:


----------



## Guest

Monster cable is overpriced junk, The cables at 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/department.asp?c_id=102

These cables are better quality for 25% of monster's overpriced products...:nerd:


----------



## Guest

louthewiz said:


> Monster cable is overpriced junk, The cables at
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/department.asp?c_id=102
> 
> These cables are better quality for 25% of monster's overpriced products...:nerd:


I Like My Overpriced Junk. Thanks anyway.:nerd:


----------



## Guest

louthewiz said:


> That M-1 connection is not an hdcp compliant connection


*This is nonsense!!* 

Depending which InFocus projector the OP has, it either is or isn't HDCP compliant. The M1/DA connector has *NOTHING* to do with that.


----------



## Rambo4

My projector died early Sunday, and I am now in the process of getting it ready to be sent out on repair. Thankfully it is still under warranty. When the repair shop does look at it however to fix the power issue, I am going to request a test of the M1 port just so I can be sure it was working in the first place.


----------



## Blaser

Sorry to hear that George. How did it die? Let us know what they find about the M1 port issue.


----------



## Rambo4

> My worry is that since it just died at once, the fans did not engage for the cool down period for the lamp.


Nothing to worry about.


> I almost watched the PPV UFC fight on the satellite the night before...


I like UFC too!!


----------

